# quick co2 question.



## Lizzz (Nov 28, 2010)

i recently recieved a hand-me-down pressurized co2 system from my LFS. it came with a big ol 25# tank, and a gen-x regulator (with electronic soleniod valve.) i searched high and low on the internet and cant find the instructions anywhere. my main question is, i currently have a Hagen Ladder system, and was wonder if i should just hook the ladder onto the co2 tank, or if it would be wise to just buy a bubble counter and a diffuser, and if so...anyone know how this gen x regulator works?

heres the ladder (im currently running 2 of them, as it "maxes out" at 20 gals, and i have a 55...










ill take a picture of the regulator when i can find my camera battery. i cant seem to find a picture of it anywhere...


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I remember seeing the Gen-X regulators a while back. It still has a needle valve, doesn't it? Those two Hagen ladders should be OK. I used them with pressurized CO2 on 10 gallon aquariums. You'll need some type of splitter. I used a 2 valve air line valve by Hagen to split and control the flow. It doesn't leak at low pressures. I got it at Pet Smart. It is: 
A-1178 Elite Ultra 2-Way Air Control Valve http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=101&PROD_ID=01011780010101


----------



## Lizzz (Nov 28, 2010)

so i was lazy and just took a few pictures with photobooth of my regulator, so hopefully someone will be able to tell me if im correct, or way off in my guesses. i used to do some welding, so im kind of okay with what im doing here... a little confused as to what the point of an electric solenoid valve is but...im used to just oxygen and acetylene+spark=fire.

front view









side view









bottom view


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

When you mount your regulator, you can mount it upside down so that you can read the gauges. It will work just fine that way.

The last picture shows a plug. That's all it is. You can leave it just like that. It is probably there for a relief valve that isn't needed with that regulator's delivery range.

Where is your needle valve?

A solenoid opens and closes a valve that lets the CO2 to be released. Many folks use a timer with it. The timer is set so that the solenoids comes on a hour or two before the lights comes on and it turns off a hour or two before the lights turn off. This allows you time to has a good amount of CO2 when the lights are on and you don't have any (or very little) CO2 when the lights are off.


----------



## Lizzz (Nov 28, 2010)

Left C said:


> When you mount your regulator, you can mount it upside down so that you can read the gauges. It will work just fine that way.
> 
> The last picture shows a plug. That's all it is. You can leave it just like that. It is probably there for a relief valve that isn't needed with that regulator's delivery range.
> 
> ...


no needle valve :x my buddy works at a homebrew store and gave me ballbearing valves, which after much experimentation (and frustration...) decided i should just splurge on the needle. running it to 2 ladders is proving difficult, as one will always bubble more than the other, which i guess can be fixed with buying a needle valve. since im using 2 ladders (each designed for 20 gallons) should i slow the rate down to 1 bubble every 2 seconds in each? im scared im going to choke my little guys out...

EDIT: quick solution: run one ladder, itll be okay. long term solution: stop trying to be cheap, and just buy a diffuser that will fit my tank, so i dont have to worry with splitting lines.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Get a Fabco NV-55 needle valve for your regulator. You can mount it inline.
http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/Fabco_inline_needle_valve_p/nv55.htm

Then run the tubing to a Hagen gang valve like the one that I posted above. It works very well! Keep the working pressure below 5 psi and you will be fine. It doesn't leak. You can tune the bubbles going to each ladder. Another trick is to use the same length of tubing to each ladder and use the same type of check valve on each one. This helps to equalize the flow. I used a setup like this for about a year w/o problems.


----------

